# Indorex flea spray?



## Gingerbeer

I have a question about this stuff!
Firstly, I must say (because I don't want to come across as stupid!) in the almost four years we've had the cats, we've never had a flea problem. They've always been treated, but I've never ever had to treat a house before because they've not once had a single flea on them and neither has the house. 
We moved right before Christmas into a house where the previous occupants had cats, but I didn't think that maybe they didn't treat theirs so it really didn't occur to me there might be fleas lying dormant! Very recently one of my boys has started suffering with his skin, more than before, and then fleas started appearing on us :/ so vets it was for them and they had a new treatment done and we came home with a rather large can of this Indorex spray. I'm a little wary of using it because we have children, two of which are carpet surfing toddlers. We also have a budgie and a bearded dragon. We are planning on spraying the house today and going out for a few hours with the kids. But are the toddlers going to be safe to be on the carpet and furniture after? Our youngest daughter puts everything in her mouth - even carpet fluff! So I'm a little concerned it might hurt her! And I'm a bit worried about the beardie. I can't move her anywhere else, her viv is huge and obviously she needs to stay in there for the heat and light. I can put the budgie in the kitchen where there's no carpet or furniture that needs spraying, but the landlord still hasn't fitted the door back on so there's no way of shutting him off from the hall. Unless we treat everywhere else today and treat the hall downstairs tomorrow? 
I want to get this done to eliminate any possibility of these horrid little critters, and I've been told that it's completely safe, but I'm a worrier and just want someone to reassure me that it's fine, or tell me of any possible risks. Thanks


----------



## lorilu

What's in it? I've read that birds are super susceptible, I'm not sure I would risk it. Let alone the kids.

I'd be more inclined to rely on the spot on to keep the cats protected (make sure it kills eggs too) and to kill the fleas that jump on them, and a daily vacuuming and cleaning until the fleas are gone.

For future reference, always flea bomb a place then clean it, before moving into it.


----------



## OrientalSlave

I would use it. If you are finding fleas you have an infestation, and most of it is eggs, larvae & pupae in the house. The spray will deal with the eggs & larvae, the spot-on will deal with adults on the cat, and the residual spray plus the spot-on will deal with newly hatched fleas.

I presume you told the vet about the budgie and the dragon? Make sure they are well out of the way while you use it and afterwards for several hours. Maybe you have a garage or shed you can move them to temporarily?

Lots of info on the RIP Fleas website - it's a very similar product:
R.I.P FLEAS

Do wash bedding - theirs and yours - hot. 60C. If their bedding won't wash replace it.

You need to keep up the spot-on treatment on your cats at the recommended interval through the summer, to make sure you really have got rid of them. It would be a great shame to almost make it and then have one or two of the critters start another infestation.


----------



## Gingerbeer

Yes you're right that it's toxic to birds. Also fish. It's supposed to be safe around bearded dragons and other reptiles. It says anything treated needs to be aired and dry before anyone uses it again. I'm not sure how long to leave the house for! I've never been keen on the idea of treating a house for that reason that I'm not entirely convinced that it'll be safe, especially for the kids. It's weird because on the can it says the house needs to be well ventilated, but on the leaflet it says to ensure all windows are closed. But everything sprayed needs to be aired... How am I supposed to 'air' the carpets other than leaving windows open?! It's confusing. 
It contains Pyriproxyfen, Permethrin, Piperontl Butoxide. 
I read that if the cats are treated with the treatment the vet gave them, then you don't need to treat the house because it either kills the fleas or stops their eggs developing, so eventually the house will become free of fleas as well. But when I asked the vet they told me that I should treat the house too. So I'm not really sure what to think.


----------



## Gingerbeer

OrientalSlave said:


> I would use it. If you are finding fleas you have an infestation, and most of it is eggs, larvae & pupae in the house. The spray will deal with the eggs & larvae, the spot-on will deal with adults on the cat, and the residual spray plus the spot-on will deal with newly hatched fleas.
> 
> I presume you told the vet about the budgie and the dragon? Make sure they are well out of the way while you use it and afterwards for several hours. Maybe you have a garage or shed you can move them to temporarily?
> 
> Lots of info on the RIP Fleas website - it's a very similar product:
> R.I.P FLEAS
> 
> Do wash bedding - theirs and yours - hot. 60C. If their bedding won't wash replace it.
> 
> You need to keep up the spot-on treatment on your cats at the recommended interval through the summer, to make sure you really have got rid of them. It would be a great shame to almost make it and then have one or two of the critters start another infestation.


I did ask the vet, yes. I explained we have a budgie and a beardie. I also said that there was no way we could move the beardie anywhere so she'd have to be in the living room with the spray. They said it was fine and it isn't toxic to reptiles. Their leaflet also says the same, so I can only assume it's being truthful. I unfortunately don't have any outside building to move her to, or anywhere I can put her other than where she is. But we got that particular spray because it and they said it was safe to use with her still in the room. Her insects obviously wouldn't be safe so I'd move them into the kitchen along with the budgie. I thought leaving the downstairs area today and doing that tomorrow would be the safest option for them so there's no chance of any spray working it's way into the kitchen whilst they're down there.


----------



## OrientalSlave

The stuff the vets gave the cats will stop new eggs developing, but not the ones lurking in your house.

Have you read this?
Virbac (UK) Limited - Indorex

Are these the same instructions as you have?
http://www.fleafreezones.co.uk/pdf/how_to_apply_indorex.pdf


> *Pets*
> Remove pets but ensure pets bedding is treated. Remove birds (etc.)
> 
> *Ventilation*
> Once you have sprayed, leave the room and wait half an hour before ventilating the area by opening windows.


Think that covers your questions - you close windows before spraying and ventilate 30 minutes after spraying when the aerosol has settled.

A plus with Indorex is it deals with house dust mites as well.


----------



## gskinner123

I think I'd be a bit concerned too. Almost 30 years ago when my children were small (then crawling babies) I don't think I worried quite so much about using pesticides around the house but I think we're all more concerned nowadays. I always used the type household spray you've mentioned and excluded kids and cats from each room for several hours until the room was well aired. 

I can see that your main living area is going to be the biggest problem with toddlers crawling around. When I moved into my current home 7 years ago we found ourselves that summer with an almighty flea problem as a result of the previous owner having also owned cats. I used Indorex but the infestation was bad and it took weeks - what actually really helped in the interim was Skoosh - now called Flee, I believe - which is pesticide free so you've no worries about spraying it around liberally. It honestly worked a treat here.

Guess it would need checking re reptiles/fish.


----------



## gskinner123

OP, did you find/read that Indorex FAQ online? It states "The molecules bind electrostatically to the surfaces they come into contact with and cannot be disrupted. There is therefore no risk to babies and children crawling on the floor. There are no data that indicate that there will be a risk to pregnant women, babies, young children or mothers who are breast
feeding."


----------



## Lilylass

I'd use it - as OS says, although the spot-on will get rid of any fleas on the cats, it won't do anything for those already lurking in the house I'm afraid - so you really do need to treat that or you'll not make any headway

Would it be possible for you to spray the house (maybe with the bird in the bathroom if it's lino in there?) and then go shopping / out somewhere tomorrow for a few hours if you're still worried?


----------



## kellyrich

This stuff is really good, we had a bad outbreak of fleas about 2 years ago...sprayed this all round the house and they were never to be seen again! Fab product!


----------



## chillminx

Gingerbeer, permethrin is highly toxic to cats, so it really is vital to keep them well out of the way when you spray. 

When I used Indorex I did only one room at a time and after the set time (half an hour?) I opened the windows but kept the door shut for the rest of the day, to be on the safe side. 

When it came to doing the sitting room and kitchen I shut the cats upstairs all day.


----------



## kellyrich

chillminx said:


> Gingerbeer, permethrin is highly toxic to cats, so it really is vital to keep them well out of the way when you spray.
> 
> When I used Indorex I did only one room at a time and after the set time (half an hour?) I opened the windows but kept the door shut for the rest of the day, to be on the safe side.
> 
> When it came to doing the sitting room and kitchen I shut the cats upstairs all day.


Ditto...even we had to hide out of the room it was so strong!


----------



## Gingerbeer

Thank you for so many replies!
The links for the FAQs, I found those just before they were posted here and that put my mind at ease. I'd not seen that before. The leaflet I had didn't say any of that. It just said to keep all windows closed, which is why it confused me a little when on the can it says do the opposite. In fact, on the can it doesn't even say to leave it half an hour before opening them after spraying, it just says to ensure the house is well ventilated. 
After reading those FAQs we just went ahead and sprayed the whole house, leaving the last little portion of carpet next to the kitchen because that's where the bird went for the afternoon and being no door to keep them separated we thought we should play it safe. The cats aren't a worry because they go out every day in the morning and only return in the evening, unless the weather isn't nice. But since it's been a really sunny day here, not a problem. We went out for a few hours, everything was dry when we got back and the windows had been left open so it's all been well aired everywhere. 
Hopefully that'll be it for fleas!


----------



## OrientalSlave

You need to re-read the RIP Fleas website about the pupae. The spray won't kill them, so you have to keep encouraging them to hatch. Warm damp weather helps, but so does vacuuming.

Pupal Window | RIP Fleas


----------



## Gingerbeer

Yeah I read about encouraging them through vacuuming because of the vibration, we vacuum daily anyway and the house is never without vibration with the kids! Thanks


----------



## jojoanna

Hi,mi just want to ask few questions. Is this spray is safe for babies?I have one year old baby.. After this treatment, she will be safe to come back to her bedroom? Also I would like to ask, if I have to wipe everything very carefully? For example, I just worrying too much, if my baby will gonna touch something, which I didn't wipe...Is is dangerous?


----------



## amelie

I used Indorex last week and found it really great. 

The trick is to keep hoovering! I hoovered before I sprayed to agitate the pupae and then sprayed and have hoovered every second day since. 

I found it fine tbh. A bit of a chemical smell alright but I didn't mind that (smells like it's killing the buggers!) I did each room individually and left them for about hour hour with the windows open and it seemed fine. I let kitty back in then too and she seemed ok. I didn't let her sleep in here bed for 24 hours though as it's an igloo type. 

If you are worried you could just go down the hoovering approach. Treat the cat with Advantage or frontline and keep hoovering every day. The adult fleas bite the cat then die. Hoovering encourages the pupae to hatch and then bite the adult and die and so on. You need to keep hoovering and keep up with the treatment every month and eventually you will be rid of the problem. It takes much longer this way but it is safer. Good luck! 
Oh and make sure to wash all dirty clothing, bed spreads, cushions etc.We took ours down to the launderette and tumble dried them aswell to make doubly sure!


----------



## huckybuck

I used this a long time ago when we had outdoor cats and they got fleas on one occasion. I was really worried about the same things you are. I treated different rooms each day and shut them off rather than do the whole house at once. Doing it this way you night be able to move the budgie and bearded dragon into a room you have treated after 24 hours or so.


----------



## OrientalSlave

> If you are worried you could just go down the hoovering approach.


If the house has much of an infestation I suspect you could be hovering to kingdom come without actually making much of a difference...


----------



## Jellypi3

I need to indorex my house but I'm really scared, I have a marine fish tank and it's open top, I might just not do the room the fish are in!


----------



## amelie

OrientalSlave said:


> If the house has much of an infestation I suspect you could be hovering to kingdom come without actually making much of a difference...


Aye I should have mentioned that. If it's a bad infestation then no dice, you would have to use the indorex or similar. However, our vet pushed it on us and I don't think there was much need so check the severity first, it might not be needed!


----------



## jojoanna

Before this spray, we have made a lots of bombs - Bob Martin - doesn't help  I hope Indorex will help us to win this battle


----------



## Alleycatmac

I know this is an old post, but thought I'd add my twoppence, in case anyone was still having trouble.

We too treat in 2 phases, and I've been using indorex for years, even though our cat is an indoor kittie. She's at less risk, but one yearly spray also keeps spiders, ants and dust mites away. As soon as I start seeing a resurgence in the spiders, I know it's time for the next treatment. For once, you get exactly what it says on the tin! My two grown lads have crawled around on it, used dummies that fell out etc, with no adverse effects.

The tip I wanted to share, is to spray indorex directly into the Hoover pipe. That kills any that may hatch once hoovered. I'm not sure if fleas can even make it out of the hoover, so a little spray is worth it.


----------



## chillminx

Awww, what a waste to kill the spiders, they are the householder's best friend!

Spiders feed on common indoor pests, such as earwigs, mosquitoes, flies, clothes moths, even cockroaches. If left alone to do their job spiders will consume most of the unwanted insects in your home, providing effective pest control and avoiding the need to use powerful chemicals such as insecticides with all the attendant risks to the health of the humans and the pets.

Who would not prefer to use natural resources in preference to toxic chemicals? 

It is about 10 years since I used an indoor insecticide but I have no insects in the house such as flies, dust mites or clothes moths. Just my busy ever helpful spider housemates.


----------



## Alleycatmac

I don't know about kill them, as I've never seen a dead one anywhere. I do clean behind my couch etc, so I'm sure I'd have found some by now - I've been using it for years! The "no spider" part of this is just a happy by product, not the main reason.

I commend your willingness to live alongside our arachnid neighbours, but I'm not so keen! They terrify me.. and the cat


----------



## Melanie jane

Hi I know this is an old post, but it seems we have a flea infestation omg it's horrible. When we first moved into this house it was so bad, the previous tenants had so many animals. God knows how they lived in this house? We had the house flea bombed twice in 3 weeks. I thought that solved the issue. We then bought two cats about a year later I never noticed them with fleas, we always treated them. We have since bought a kitten who we were informed was treated. But then discovered she hadn't been, I was so angry they claimed they didn't need too their animals don't have fleas, clearly they do. We have always treated our cats with advocate, spot on etc from the vets always. But then I noticed them on our kitten after about a week so I got her, took her to the vets who told me she was infested poor thing, so I got her treated with strong hold as she was too young small for advocate. But after a few weeks treated her advocate, had to do this 4 times as adviced by the vet as she had them even after being treated every time. The vet advised us to use indorex spray on the house. As I have since now noticed them on my adult cats and jumping on us yuk. My concern with this spray is I have a young child who is slickly and I have asthma. We also have a large fish tank in the living room which can't be moved. What do I do the adult cats have slept on my daughters bed on my bed etc (the kitten only 17 weeks old has been confined to the living room, as she can't yet go out and I worry about the cat flap, also the other cats hate her) so do I need to spray the mattresses in the bedrooms, when can my children sleep on them afterwards, and me on mine. How long do we need to leave each room for. How long do the pets need to leave the room for. I'm concerned about using products like this. I've never had too, but I can't stand this. It's mortifing with guests around aswell it's driving us all mad. My kitten was treated again last week, and can be treated again in two weeks so the vet advised, my adults were dine yesterday. I'm wanting do do my house tomorrow. 

Please please could someone advised me on this, would greatly appreciate getting rid of this damn critters. We vacuum daily about 3 times a day we see them more often now.


----------



## OrientalSlave

> We had the house flea bombed twice in 3 weeks.


Flea bombs are not very effective as they don't penetrate the cracks & crevices where the larvae crawl. Treat the house - the whole house - with Indorex, Acclaim or RIP Fleas. The live fleas are the tip of the iceberg, there are eggs. larvae and pupae through the house. Yuck!

Read the instructions and follow them, especially the time to leave a room before allowing pets back in. You will also now have a lot of pupae in the house and nothing kills them, so you have to keep encouraging them to hatch, then the spray will get them.

Read the info on the RIP Fleas website:
http://www.ripfleas.co.uk/pupal-window/
http://www.ripfleas.co.uk/r-i-p-fleas-extra/
http://www.ripfleas.co.uk/faq/
http://www.ripfleas.co.uk/do/

It explains how to deal with fish tanks, and you can get a face mask to protect yourself from the spray though you aren't spraying straight into the air. BTW RIP Fleas also deals with house mites which are a fairly common allergy trigger. You need to deal with them, living in a flea infestation won't do anyone any good and you run the risk of flea allergy dermatitis developing. Some people get quite a reaction to a flea bite as well.

Also wash bedding hot - 60C - or bag and discard it. Wash your own at 60C as well. If you can line dry in the sun so much the better.


----------

